# Need tips for traveling by car to Canada - Gas, groceries, currency?



## annetteterry (Jan 14, 2008)

We are going to be driving to Canada to stay at the Pacific Shores Resort on Vancouver Island in March.

I haven't driven to Canada for years and I am looking for some tips.

I've been searching the forums and online resources but I still have some questions.

We will be ferrying from Washington State to Victoria.   I understand we can only bring one case of beer and one bottle of liquor, and that there are restrictions on tobacco.   What about food and groceries?   Would it make sense to buy as much as we can in the US before we board the ferry?  Are there any restrictions on what we can bring along?   What about cost savings?  We need a week's worth of groceries so it is worth checking into.  We will have our own vehicle and coolers so storage and keeping things cold is not a problem.

Are gas prices going to be higher on the island?  I would assume we should fill up in Washington state.  Would you agree?

Lastly, what about currency?  If I remember right we can use US currency in Canada...is this correct or should we plan on converting some cash.  If so, where is the best place to do this.  It looks like the US and Canadian dollars are almost equal in value now.   

I plan to post a separate thread asking questions about day trips from the Nainaimo area so please take a look at that if you are familiar with Vancouver Island.

Thanks in advance for your insights!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2008)

Presuming the ferry you're using to get to Victoria is the one that runs from Port Angeles, you can stock up on gas and groceries at the Costco in Sequim.  It's on Highway 101 just a few miles east of P.A.  If you want less grocery volume than what Costco sells, in terms of sizes, there is a nice Safeway and an Albertson's in downtown P.A., not far from the ferry terminal.

Gas will likely be cheaper on the U.S. side of the border.  So buy it here before you go.  Costco will probably have the best price on gas in the area.

You won't have any problem using your American currency in Canada, as long as you're prepared for the exchange rate.  Last I'd heard, the exchange rate was about at par, so it may not be a problem.  But some stores may charge you a percentage to take your dollars, so you could end up with less in the end.  The difference won't be much.  Just be ready for it.

I used to smoke, and traveled across the border frequently.  I took cigarettes with me all the time, and the border agents never asked about them.  But we're talking packs, not cartons.  Prices on tobacco were waaay higher in Canada.

Grocery-wise, anything you need to buy on the Canadian side of the border will be easily found, too.  Prices on average things shouldn't be that much different.  So I wouldn't worry too much about it if you forget something.

Vancouver Island is a beautiful area.  Be sure to check out Butchart Gardens in Victoria.  Well worth the time.

Hope this helps.  Have a great time!  

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Jan 14, 2008)

I would withdraw Canadian currency from an ATM once I entered into Canada and use only Canadian currency while I was in Canada.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I would withdraw Canadian currency from an ATM once I entered into Canada and use only Canadian currency while I was in Canada.



A better idea is to get some Canadian currency from your bank before you leave.  Using an ATM in Canada usually results in an ATM fee from the Canadian bank that owns the ATM as well as a foreign transaction fee assessed by your bank.

If the branch at which you bank doesn't hold foreign currency, it may take a couple of days to get currency sent out to the branch.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 14, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A better idea is to get some Canadian currency from your bank before you leave.  Using an ATM in Canada usually results in an ATM fee from the Canadian bank that owns the ATM as well as a foreign transaction fee assessed by your bank.
> 
> If the branch at which you bank doesn't hold foreign currency, it may take a couple of days to get currency sent out to the branch.




That is much better advice, but as you know some banks do not carry foreign currency.  

Perhaps go to a branch of your bank in Washington State, most WA banks would have Canadian currency available.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2008)

ricoba said:


> That is much better advice, but as you know some banks do not carry foreign currency.
> 
> Perhaps go to a branch of your bank in Washington State, most WA banks would have Canadian currency available.



I think most major US banks will carry Canadian currency; it just might not be at the local branch.  Here in WA, for example, I can obtain Mexican currency but unless I go to the downtown Seattle office I have to wait a couple of days for the currency to get shipped to my branch.  We're close enough to Canada, though, that I can find local branches that have $CAD at the location.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've alway gotten my Cad$ at the local US banks in WA. BUT I no longer do that.  

If you an account at a US Credit union and use a Credit union ATM in Canada the fee for using you debit card to take money out of the Cad ATM is much better than the fees you be charges by converting your US$ to CAD$.

Also the Capital One CC doesn't charge any fees for charges made in Canada & most other major foreign countries. So we have a Capital one card that we use only when we travel.

PS we find that beer in Canada isn't too expensive but wine is alot more than in the US. So we always bring some wine with us but alway buy beer there. Hard liquor is about the same as in WA but WA has expensive liquor.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi. I checked a few websites about bringing alcohol into Canada. The Cdn. website says that "you can import only ONE of the following into Canada from the US, 40 oz. liquor OR 24 x 12 oz. cans of beer. As for bringing in groceries, there may be some restrictions about the amount and type you can bring in, and these items would probably have to be made in the US. You should check into that.  Check out these websites. www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca and www.canada.travel/splash.en-us.html


----------



## vivalour (Jan 14, 2008)

Chrisky said:


> Hi. I checked a few websites about bringing alcohol into Canada. The Cdn. website says that "you can import only ONE of the following into Canada from the US, 40 oz. liquor OR 24 x 12 oz. cans of beer. As for bringing in groceries, there may be some restrictions about the amount and type you can bring in, and these items would probably have to be made in the US. You should check into that.  Check out these websites. www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca and www.canada.travel/splash.en-us.html



Unless you are a commercial shipper, there are also restrictions on both sides of the border on bringing across vegs, fruit, seeds, other natural uncooked food items and plants that could carry diseases or pests particular to one area of either the U.S, or Canada.


----------



## annetteterry (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice!*

I see from all the replies that this is a little complicated. I will look at the websites regarding what we can bring into Canada.  I am less concerned about what we bring out because we will be at the end of our trip and won't have much with us in terms of food.

We usually travel with little currency and use our debit or credit card most of the time, so I appreciate the advice about Capital One.  I will look into what our current cc company charges for Canadian Transactions.

Any other opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2008)

annetteterry said:


> I see from all the replies that this is a little complicated. I will look at the websites regarding what we can bring into Canada.  I am less concerned about what we bring out because we will be at the end of our trip and won't have much with us in terms of food.
> 
> We usually travel with little currency and use our debit or credit card most of the time, so I appreciate the advice about Capital One.  I will look into what our current cc company charges for Canadian Transactions.
> 
> Any other opinions will be appreciated.



I've generally found that there are more restrictions on bringing food into the US from Canada than from the US into Canada.


----------



## noson7982 (Jan 14, 2008)

*New requirements toenter the US*

On Jan 31st  anyone attempting to enter the US by land will be required to present evidence of their citizenship.

The require proof for adults is a valid drivers license plus a certified birth certificate.  Under 18 a birth certificate must be shown to the inspectors on the US side .   Passports will suffice for kids and adults.

So do not forget your papers

Bob


----------



## Floridaski (Jan 14, 2008)

*Passports need*

A drivers license and a birth certificate will NO longer suffice for travel to Canada.  If you want to get back into the good ol USA - you MUST have a valid passport.  This includes children, trust me we got a passport for our 9 year old son.  Not to much trouble, both parents present, 2 forms of ID for child and child has to present himself/herself to the agent.  In about 2 weeks the passport showed up and away we go with our young son.


----------



## calgarygary (Jan 15, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> A drivers license and a birth certificate will NO longer suffice for travel to Canada.  If you want to get back into the good ol USA - you MUST have a valid passport.  This includes children, trust me we got a passport for our 9 year old son.  Not to much trouble, both parents present, 2 forms of ID for child and child has to present himself/herself to the agent.  In about 2 weeks the passport showed up and away we go with our young son.



Although accurate for flights into the U.S., this does not yet apply to travel by auto which the OP is doing and the legislation enacting the change may be delayed.  

If shopping for groceries in the U.S., review this site to see what is allowed to bring into Canada.

I would like to correct jeepguynw who said "Gas will *likely* be cheaper on the U.S. side of the border."  I can't remember when gas wasn't considerably cheaper in the U.S. so definitely fill your tank before crossing - almost every Canadian crossing the border leaves Canada with just enough to get you to the first U.S. station and returns with a full tank!  

The question of whether to use U.S. currency or exchange it is not an easy answer.  Right now, the currencies are close to par and if you do exchange, make sure you do it at a bank.  However, you might find some deals when travelling if tourism is down because of the current exchange rates.  Although most businesses do not provide a good rate, some might in an effort to attract tourists - so ASK, you just might find better exchange rates at some businesses than at a bank.  One thing to remember, U.S. coin is always taken at par and anyone charging you an exchange rate on coin is ripping you off.

As mentioned earlier in the thread, you face the same restrictions in bringing in tobacco and liquor that we do.  That said, you can always take your chances and bring in more - if you declare it, expect high duty and taxes and if you don't, well like I said, you can take your chances.


----------



## eal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes if you are travelling back to the US from Canada by land, beginning Jan 31, you will need two pieces of government issued ID, (birth certificate + drivers licence, for example) but a passport is not required.  I am sure it will be required  eventually but not in 2008.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 16, 2008)

There are definitely restrictions on food that you can bring into the country.  The price differential would likely be very minimal so why risk having some things thrown out at the border?


----------



## annetteterry (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the information.  I have concluded that it is not worth the hassle to buy groceries in the US.  I would rather deal with the currency/exchange issue than having to declare the food.  I'm sure we'll have some snack food, etc but we won't load up for the week before crossing the border.  No need for an extra hassle.

We will get gas in the US though...that sounds like a definite.

We have our certified or original birth certificates and drivers licenses so we are good to go there.

I still have research to do on currency and credit cards.  I don't want to complicate this too much, but don't want to waste money on unncessary charges.


----------



## asp (Jan 17, 2008)

There is a Costco in north Nanaimo, across from the Woodgrove shopping center - turn off Highway 19 at Aulds road, left (northerly, second light) at Highway 19A.  The usual Costco groceries, but no wine - another good store in the area is the Superstore, just south (right) of Aulds road on Highway 19A- has a wide variety of goods, and food in smaller quantities.  About 1/2 mile north, 19A and 19 merge, and the Pacific Shores turnoff is Exit 46.

Alcohol is controlled in BC, only at Govt liquor stores, or limited private liquor stores.  We bring two 26 oz bottles of wine each time we cross the border, by land, as wine is much less expensive in the United States.  

With the recent changes in our dollar, prices of many things are still high  compared to the US- but are gradually levelling out as new inventory arrives in Canada.  You can often use Canadian dollars, but most businesses will not give you par - even if the dollar is par - as there are costs for them to change the money, just like there are for you, so you should not rely on them offering par.


----------

